# Trapped wind pains!



## katrus78

Last few days I have really sharp pains from gas bubbles trapped in my digestive tract. Holly s..., that hurts!! Anyone else has the same problem? Ad how do you manage it?


----------



## lizziedripping

Sure it's not the beginnings of labour honey? Contractions feel remarkably like trapped wind that won't subside and come in similar gripe-like waves. How funny that youve been longing to go into labour, and might have been all the time ;) Keep an eye on them sweet, labour pain just doesn't let up and will get more intense. I could be wrong, but the pains are suspicious xx


----------



## katrus78

Oh, Lizzie, I wish! But the pain is mainly right under my tailbone. It feels like if I could just pass gas, it will be better. But when I finally do pass gas, I feel more of those bubbles there. And I can hardly have a bowel movement for the past 2 days (sorry if tmi). 
It's 5:00 in the morning and I finally resorted to bath... Can't lean back though because than the pressure goes right where the bubbles are. 
The lector called me back yesterday evening and we talked about my pelvic pain mostly (I mentioned gas, but he didn't seem concerned, at least he didn't suggest anything for it). He said he will prescribe Vicodin, and to take it every 6 hours. Otherwise, he asked to call him back Friday to let him know how I am doing. He said on Friday, as I will be 37 weeks, we can talk about delivering babies earlier than my scheduled csection (currently on the 18th). However, he said, we'd have to do amniocentesis test to check for one of the babies lung maturity. Really? Is this common/necessary after 37 weeks! I didn't see any of you girls mentioning the amnio before being induced... I will agree to anything though at this point!


----------



## ~Hope~

The amnio sounds odd given how far along you are. I asked my consultant a few weeks ago what would happen if I went into Pre term labour and was told Pre 34 weeks I'd have to have steroid shots for their lungs but post 34 weeks they don't give them. I thought singletons were considered full term at 37 weeks so surely our twins will be fully cooked by then too? :confused:


----------



## fidgets mammy

Oooooohhhh owww!!! 

I had these around 33wks. Bloody agony!! I found kneeling on all fours and rocking sideways helped me ....aherm...fart. 

I know yr pain. Try n keep away from fizzy drinks too


----------



## katrus78

Hope, that's exactly what I was thinking! I just felt like he was trying to scare me away from pushing them to deliver earlier. 
Fidgets mammy, I will definitely try the rocking on all fours in a few minutes. It's amazing how much gas I must have? Because no matter how much I pass, there is still more (of corse, I don't manage to pass a lot). 
I wonder if I should take some gas meds?


----------



## fidgets mammy

Oh twin pregnancy is so classy isnt it? My hubby had to rub my back whilst i rocked. So romantic as he carried on rubbing whilst i trumped for britain. Its definately love.


----------



## katrus78

Lol, you definitely just redefined "romantic" for me :)

I rocked, and still very little gas comes out. I just sent my mom to get me some Gas-X, hope it will help. I need some sleep!


----------



## katrus78

So, I have been taking gas-x and it helps just to take the edge off. It says you can onl take 4 chewable tablets in 24 hours. I took 6 yesterday, and still felt I needed way more. Waiting for the doctor to call me back but he usually calls at the end of his work day, and that's a whole day of torture for me! Plus, as I predicted, I can't go #2, so very constipated... What do I do?


----------



## Babyduo

Can you get your mom to buy you an enema? It can also promote labor to start. Old OB nurses swear by it!


----------



## katrus78

I have one, and I tried to use it yesterday, but the area is so sore that I couldn't push it in :( I will try again tonight though.


----------



## jackie2012

oh so don't miss all the gas hope it's not too much longer for you. for me with all my kids once they moved down i got constipated really bad until i start laboring and then everything comes out. with my singletons i would just do yoga and that would get everything moving with the twins it wasn't even possible for me to walk half the time let alone try to do yoga so i just tried moving around as much as i was able and like lizzy said mine always start with the same feeling you get when you have diarrhea i know nasty comparison but it's that crampy gassy need to go now feeling. 
my doctor told me the same as hope when i started contracting at 34 weeks they told me that they wouldn't give me steroids and that they normally don't after 34 weeks. he never said anything about an amnio either. Maybe your doctor just wants to be cautious or is just trying to scare you.


----------



## katrus78

Well, a little bit of good news here - I managed to go #2 a couple of hours ago! Never thought I'd be seriously sharing this on a public forum lol :) I still feel somewhat constipated and gassy but I keep taking gas-x and hope things will at least stay the same tomorrow.


----------



## PammyJ

Drink lots of water!! PS the amino sounds sketchy...why when you're so far?


----------



## katrus78

Ok, gonna try to double my water intake tomorrow. About amnio - I know, I feel the same way, but what should I tell them? They will not take them out until the 18th, unless my body either goes into labor or my waters break. I have an appt on Tuesday, and I feel like if I dare start being hysterical or raise my voice, they will throw me out :( no way I can probably change the clinic at his point. And on top of it, my Tuesday appt is with one of the bitchiest docs of their group :(


----------

